

The Rails 3 router: Rack it up - indirect
http://yehudakatz.com/2009/12/26/the-rails-3-router-rack-it-up/

======
MartinMond
There was a talk by Yehuda Katz where he predicted that most plugins that
modify the router in Rails 2.3 will either be unnecessary in Rails 3 or
reduced from 200 lines to 2.

With what I've seen so far this seems to be absolutely the case and shows how
much one can gain from switching to a clean architecture.

------
tlrobinson
It's really great Rack is used so heavily in the router, it really makes Rails
more modular, and demonstrates the value of Rack.

I'm looking forward to some of the same ideas being applied to server-side
JavaScript / JSGI.

------
mark_l_watson
I have been occasionally building Rails 3 and trying it - can't wait to switch
work projects (probably do this a month after official release). There is
obviously a lot of talent on the rails dev team and it shows with the
willingness to keep improving the architecture.

------
mydustytrail
I am very much looking forward to release.

